# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Εξετάσεις Ραδιοερασιτεχνών 10 & 11 Μαϊου

## socrates

Σε λίγο καιρό θα γίνουν οι εξετάσεις για ραδιοερασιτέχνες κατηγορίας 1 & 2 (ακόμα δεν έχει δωθεί η ακριβής ημερομηνία)

Ας κάνουν ένα post από κάτω όσοι θα δώσουν τις εξετάσεις...

----------


## socrates

1ος

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Έχουμε μάθει ημερομηνία? Προλαβαίνω να ξεκινήσω?

----------


## ryloth

Εάν δε κάνω λάθος είναι στις 10 & 11 Μαΐου

----------


## thalexan

> Σε λίγο καιρό θα γίνουν οι εξετάσεις για ραδιοερασιτέχνες κατηγορίας 1 & 2 (ακόμα δεν έχει δωθεί η ακριβής ημερομηνία)
> 
> Ας κάνουν ένα post από κάτω όσοι θα δώσουν τις εξετάσεις...


Ένας ακόμη...

----------


## wireless.surfer

Κι εγώ θα δώσω, άνευ απροόπτου.

----------


## donalt

και εγώ

----------


## lambrosk

5.  ::

----------


## trendy

Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν προλαβαίνω να δώσω. Πολύ το καθυστερήσανε και με πρόλαβε το ναυτικό.

----------


## vmanolis

Ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ, μια που και με ηλεκτρονικά ασχολούμαι από το Γυμνάσιο και συμμετείχα σε δημιουργία-λειτουργία "πειρατικού" σταθμού στα FM εν έτη 1987.  ::  
Ας κάνουμε λοιπόν και αυτήν την κίνηση.  ::  
Χμ, λέτε να κανονίσουμε μια "ομαδική" εξέταση ;  ::

----------


## pmet

6ος 
Οι εξετασεις και εγω ξερω οτι ειναι για 10-11 Μαιου , και υποβολη αιτησεων μεχρι 2 Μαιου.

Μακης

----------


## machine22

7ος

----------


## pmet

Αυτο το βρηκα απο το site http://www.grc.gr (Συλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνων Ελλαδος) , οποτε τα παραπανω ισχυουν.


```
ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΗ ΠΤΥΧΙΟΥ ΡΑΔΙΟΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ

 Α! 2006.

Η ΝΟΜΑΡΧΙΑ ΑΘΗΝΩΝ

ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΩΝ & ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ

ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟΣ ΤΟΜΕΑΣ * ΤΜΗΜΑ ΡΑΔΙΟΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ

Χολαργός 31/3/2006

Αρ. Πρωτ. Οικ 32046.

Έχοντας υπ' όψιν...

1.    Τις διατάξεις του Π.Δ. 30/1996 "Κώδικας Νομαρχιακής Αυτοδιοίκησης" όπως τροποποιήθηκε και ισχύει σήμερα.

2.    Τις διατάξεις του ισχύοντος Οργανισμού εσωτερικής λειτουργίας υπ. αρίθμ. 27167/03 ΦΕΚ 724 Β' /06/07/2004.

3.    Την 54909/27-12-2004 απόφαση τοποθέτησης Προϊσταμένων των Διευθύνσεων Μ-Ε.

4.    Την απόφαση 376/12-1-2005 "περί μεταβίβασης αρμοδιοτήτων του Νομάρχη στη βοηθό Νομάρχη  & στους προϊσταμένους Δ/νσεων

       Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών, Κεντρικού, Ανατολικού, Δυτικού & Νότιου Τομέα της Νομαρχίας Αθηνών".

5.    Την απόφαση Αρ. Οικ. 68000/763   ΦΕΚ 1579 Β' (18-12-2002)  "Κανονισμός  Λειτουργίας Ερασιτεχνικών Σταθμών Ασυρμάτου", 

                                                                                                  **************************

Προκηρύσσουμε εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη Περιόδου  A !  2006 

στην περιοχή ευθύνης της Νομαρχίας Αθηνών, που θα γίνουν στις 10 και 11 Μαΐου 2006.

Η προθεσμία υποβολής των δικαιολογητικών θα είναι μέχρι και την Τρίτη  2  Μαΐου 2006.

 

Δικαιολογητικά :

1.   Πιστοποιητικό γεννήσεως η φωτοαντίγραφο ταυτότητας η διαβατηρίου.

2.   Σε περιπτώσεις υπηκόων άλλων χωρών που διαμένουν νόμιμα στην Ελλάδα, αποδεικτικά έγγραφα που σχετίζονται με την νομιμότητα παραμονής τους, την υπηκοότητα τους και την μόνιμη διαμονή τους.

3.   Υπεύθυνη δήλωση ότι δεν έχει αφαιρεθεί η άδεια ερασιτεχνικού σταθμού ασυρμάτου και αναφορικά με τον τόπο μόνιμης κατοικίας τους.

4.   Αντίγραφο πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη [Κατηγορίας 2] εάν υπάρχει.

5.   Παράβολο των 17.50 ευρώ.

 

Η υποβολή των δικαιολογητικών, των υποψηφίων Νομαρχίας Αθηνών, θα γίνεται στις έδρες των αντίστοιχων Διευθύνσεων Μεταφορών-Επικοινωνιών όπου υπάγεται η διεύθυνση κατοικίας τους.

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ

      Οι εξετάσεις των υποψηφίων και των τεσσάρων (4) διευθύνσεων θα γίνουν στο Αμφιθέατρο του Υπουργείου Μεταφορών Επικοινωνιών (Αναστασίου & Τσιγάντε), στον Χολαργό, έναρξη  08.30 π.μ.
```

----------


## thalexan

Ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς!!!

----------


## gvaf

Βαλε και εμενα μεσα .

----------


## nkar

Ti ύλη έχει?
Κανένα hint για εμάς που είμαστε μηχανικοί αλλά όχι 
ηλεκτρολόγοι-ηλεκτρονικοι?
Τιποτε SOS?

----------


## thalexan

> Ti ύλη έχει?
> Κανένα hint για εμάς που είμαστε μηχανικοί αλλά όχι 
> ηλεκτρολόγοι-ηλεκτρονικοι?
> Τιποτε SOS?


http://www.wlearn.awmn  ::

----------


## sv1her

Καλη επιτυχία σε όλους εσας που θα δώσετε εξετάσεις

----------


## socrates

Ένας από τους λόγους που δημιουργήθηκε αυτό το topic είναι να προετοιμαστούμε καλύτερα για τις εξετάσεις.

Στο τραίνο σήμερα τυχαία συνάντησα τον wireless surfer και κανονίζουμε να βρεθούμε σε σπίτι για να δουμε μαζί την ύλη. (ακούς jchr????)

Από την άλλη όπως είπε και ο thelexan έχω βάλει τις ερωτήσεις στο http://www.wlearn.awmn και ο καθένας μπορεί να κάνει τα τέστ online αρκεί να κάνει μια εγγραφή.

----------


## alex-23

και εγω μεσα

----------


## jchr

περιμενω εδω και δυο βδομαδες να μου πειτε ποτε θα συναντηθουμε... να τα πουμε.. εφ ολης της υλης...

----------


## lambrosk

ΚΑι εγώ λέω να τα πούμε για ιδιαίτερα...
 ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

> περιμενω εδω και δυο βδομαδες να μου πειτε ποτε θα συναντηθουμε... να τα πουμε.. εφ ολης της υλης...


Τη Δευτέρα, μετά από το μάθημα στον σύλλογο ερασιτεχνών. Πως σου ακούγεται;

----------


## jchr

ok...  ::   ::

----------


## Aliens-

Μερικές κατηγορίες *Μηχανικών* έχω ακούσει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να δώσουν εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση πτυχίου.
Είχα πάει πριν λίγους μήνες σε έναν σύλλογο ραδιοερασιτεχνών και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να παραδώσω κάτι 
δικαιολογητικά (π.χ. πτυχίο μηχανικού, ΤΕΕ κτλ) για την απόκτηση πτυχίου χωρίς εξετάσεις.
Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει περάσει από μια τέτοια διαδικασία να με διαφωτίσει? 

Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτης 
ΤΕΕ = Μηχανικός Επικοινωνιακών Συστημάτων.

----------


## thalexan

> Μερικές κατηγορίες *Μηχανικών* έχω ακούσει ότι δεν χρειάζεται να δώσουν εξετάσεις για την απόκτηση πτυχίου.
> Είχα πάει πριν λίγους μήνες σε έναν σύλλογο ραδιοερασιτεχνών και μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να παραδώσω κάτι 
> δικαιολογητικά (π.χ. πτυχίο μηχανικού, ΤΕΕ κτλ) για την απόκτηση πτυχίου χωρίς εξετάσεις.
> Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει περάσει από μια τέτοια διαδικασία να με διαφωτίσει? 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτης 
> ΤΕΕ = Μηχανικός Επικοινωνιακών Συστημάτων.


Σίγουρα οι κάτοχοι πτυχίου ΑΕΙ, όπως και οι κάτοχοι άδειας άσκησης επαγγέλματος Ραδιοηλεκτρολόγου Α', απαλλάσσονται από τις *γραπτές* εξετάσεις. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, προσκομίζεις στη νομαρχία, μαζί με την αίτηση, επικυρωμένο αντίγραφο πτυχίου.

Επιλέον, προσκομίζοντας στη Νομαρχία βεβαίωση παρακολούθησης σεμιναρίων σε Ραδιοερασιτεχνικό Σύλλογο, απαλλάσσεσαι από την *προφορική* εξέταση.

Έναν απόφοιτο μηχανικό, τα δύο παραπάνω χαρτία, προφανώς τον απαλλάσσουν από κάθε είδους εξέταση (για πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη Κατηγορίας 2). Για κατηγορία 1, χρειάζεται να δώσει Σήματα Μορς. (Εάν αποτύχει στα Μορς απλώς παίρνει πτυχιο Κατηγορίας 2)

----------


## thalexan

Και για να προλάβω ενδεχόμενη απορία, για τη δουλειά μας, αρκεί το πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη Κατηγορίας 2 (Η Κατ. 2 εκπέμπει μόνο από τους 144 MHz και πάνω, ενώ η Κατ. 1 και στα HF)

----------


## nkar

Αν απαλάσσεσαι από εξετάσεις λόγω των παραπάνω που έγραψες
μπορείς να πάρεις το δίπλωμα όποτε θέλεις ή πρέπει σε περίοδο 
που γίνονται εξετάσεις?

----------


## thalexan

> Αν απαλάσσεσαι από εξετάσεις λόγω των παραπάνω που έγραψες
> μπορείς να πάρεις το δίπλωμα όποτε θέλεις ή πρέπει σε περίοδο 
> που γίνονται εξετάσεις?



Στη σελίδα του ΥΜΕ γράφει "οποτεδήποτε το αιτηθούν", αλλά σύμφωνα με τον εκπρόσωπο Ραδιοερασιτεχνικού Συλλόγου θα πρέπει να δηλώσεις το παρών και στο χώρο εξέτασης και να καταθέσεις και τα ίδια χαρτιά που σε απαλλάσουν από την εκάστοτε εξέταση. Αλλιώς είναι πιθανό να δεις δίπλα από το όνομά σου το σχόλιο "Δεν προσήλθε". Ευτράπελα δημοσιοϋπαλληλικής φύσης......

----------


## nkar

Αυτα τα σεμινάρια που γίνονται?
Προλαβαίνουμε να πάρουμε βεβαίωση?
Πρέπει να είμαστε μέλοι του συλλόγου του ραδιοερασιτεχνων
για να παρακολουθήσουμε?

(παίζουμε το παιχνίδι των 30 ερωτήσεων ?)

----------


## thalexan

> Αυτα τα σεμινάρια που γίνονται?
> Προλαβαίνουμε να πάρουμε βεβαίωση?
> Πρέπει να είμαστε μέλοι του συλλόγου του ραδιοερασιτεχνων
> για να παρακολουθήσουμε?
> 
> (παίζουμε το παιχνίδι των 30 ερωτήσεων ?)


Απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει, υπάρχουν κάμποσοι Σύλλογοι.

Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών, Σύλλογος Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος κλπ. (για δικούς τους λόγους)

Μπορώ να σου πώ μόνο για το Σύλλογο Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος (ο κοντινότερός μου). Οργανώνει μαθήματα κάθε Δευτέρα στις 5:30μμ στην οδό Φιλύρας 1, Χαλάνδρι και έχει κόστος εγγραφής περίπου 35€.

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Μπορώ να σου πώ μόνο για το Σύλλογο Ραδιοερασιτεχνών Ελλάδος (ο κοντινότερός μου). Οργανώνει μαθήματα κάθε Δευτέρα στις 5:30μμ στην οδό Φιλύρας 1, Χαλάνδρι και έχει κόστος εγγραφής περίπου 35€.


Όσον αφορά αυτά τα μαθήματα, πρέπει να παρακολουθήσει κάποιος ας πούμε και τα 10 (έστω ότι είναι τόσες Δευτέρες) ή αρκεί να παρακολουθήσει π.χ. 3 μπορεί να πάρει χαρτί ότι παρακολούθησε;
Είναι δηλαδή τα κάθε μάθημα διαφορετικό ή όλα είναι ίδια μεταξύ τους απλά εισαγωγικά μαθήματα;

----------


## JS

Παιδιά ήμαρτον...μην ξανααρχίσουμε τα ίδια  ::  

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13730
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14096

----------


## vmanolis

> Παιδιά ήμαρτον...μην ξανααρχίσουμε τα ίδια  
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13730
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14096


Sorry αν ακούγεται χαζό, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι βρήκα την απάντηση.  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Sorry αν ακούγεται χαζό, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι βρήκα την απάντηση.


Μάλλον θέλει να πει ότι υπήρχαν και παλιότερα οι ίδιες απορίες και απαντήθηκαν σε προηγούμενο thread.

----------


## socrates

Έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στο http://www.wlearn.awmn έτσι ώστε να γίνουν πιο χρήσιμα τα multiple choice tests στο topic "Προετοιμασία για τις εξετάσεις Ρ/Ε".

Αν έχει κάποιος κάποιο γλωσσάρι όρων για ραδιοερασσιτεχνισμό (θα προτιμούσα σε ελληνικά) ας μου στείλει ένα pm.

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> Παιδιά ήμαρτον...μην ξανααρχίσουμε τα ίδια  
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13730
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14096
> 
> 
> Sorry αν ακούγεται χαζό, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι βρήκα την απάντηση.


Βασικά δεν το είπα για σένα, γενικά για το thread. Σορρυ αν ακούστηκα κάφρος  ::  
Στην ερώτησή σου:
Τυπικά όλα τα μαθήματα είναι διαφορετικά και πρέπει να τα παρακολουθήσεις όλα. Τώρα επειδή άνθρωποι είμαστε δεν θα σε κόψει κανένας αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα.
Εγώ πχ έχασα 2 μαθήματα αλλά δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα. Κατανόηση να υπάρχει...
Στα morse όμως αν χάνεις μαθήματα είναι λίγο πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα (όχι οτι θα τα περάσετε με την πρώτη αλλα λέμε  ::   ::   ::  )

----------


## SV1EFO

Ελπιζω να βοηθησω με τα αρχεια τα συγκεκριμενα.
Αντε να γινομαστε περισσοτεροι με μεγαλυτερη δυναμη στα δρομενα...!!
Καλη επιτυχια παιδια.

----------


## wireless.surfer

Από το http://www.grc.gr/A2006ex.htm




> ...Η προθεσμία υποβολής των δικαιολογητικών θα είναι μέχρι και την Τρίτη 2 Μαΐου 2006...
> 
> ...Για τους υποψήφιους που καταθέτουν τα δικαιολογητικά τους στον Σταυρό Αγ. Παρασκευής η υπηρεσία λόγω μεταφοράς θα είναι στην παλαιά διεύθυνση μέχρι τις 26/4.
> 
> Δεν θα λειτουργεί στις 27 και 28/4/06 .... Από τις 2/5/06 θα είναι στην ΝΕΑ Διεύθυνση 
> Λεωφ. Μεσογείων 448 Αγ. Παρασκευή....

----------


## thalexan

> Από το http://www.grc.gr/A2006ex.htm
> 
> ...Για τους υποψήφιους που καταθέτουν τα δικαιολογητικά τους στον Σταυρό Αγ. Παρασκευής η υπηρεσία λόγω μεταφοράς θα είναι στην παλαιά διεύθυνση μέχρι τις 26/4.
> 
> Δεν θα λειτουργεί στις 27 και 28/4/06 .... Από τις 2/5/06 θα είναι στην ΝΕΑ Διεύθυνση 
> Λεωφ. Μεσογείων 448 Αγ. Παρασκευή....


Να διευκρινίσω ότι η επισήμανση αφορά τη *Διεύθυνση Ανατολικής Αθήνας*, στην οποία πήγα να καταθέσω τα έντυπα και είδα τη σχετική ανακοίνωση. *Για τη Διεύθυνση Ανατολικής Αττικής πιθανόν να μην ισχύει.* Το επισημαίνω γιατί και οι δύο διευθύνσεις στεγάζονται στο Σταυρό.

----------


## kapapi

Ξερει καποιος το τηλεφωνο του Τακη που κανει τα μαθηματα στον συλλογο στο Χαλανδρι? Ειναι μεγαλη αναγκη να τον βρω. Please pm me.

----------


## vmanolis

Πάντως η αρμόδια Νομαρχία Πειραιά για αυτά τα θέματα, επειδή πρόσφατα μετακόμισε, δεν απαντά στα τηλέφωνα.  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Ξερει καποιος το τηλεφωνο του Τακη που κανει τα μαθηματα στον συλλογο στο Χαλανδρι? Ειναι μεγαλη αναγκη να τον βρω. Please pm me.


Έχεις pm.

----------


## ncksm

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wireless.surfer
> 
> Από το http://www.grc.gr/A2006ex.htm
> 
> ...Για τους υποψήφιους που καταθέτουν τα δικαιολογητικά τους στον Σταυρό Αγ. Παρασκευής η υπηρεσία λόγω μεταφοράς θα είναι στην παλαιά διεύθυνση μέχρι τις 26/4.
> 
> Δεν θα λειτουργεί στις 27 και 28/4/06 .... Από τις 2/5/06 θα είναι στην ΝΕΑ Διεύθυνση 
> Λεωφ. Μεσογείων 448 Αγ. Παρασκευή....
> 
> ...


Όντως, ΔΕΝ ισχύει *για τη Διεύθυνση Ανατολικής Αττικής.* Δεν μετακομίζουν αυτοί. Πήγα χθες και κατέθεσα τα "χαρτιά".

----------


## vmanolis

Σήμερα πάντως πήγα στην Νομαρχία Πειραιά και κατέθεσα την αίτηση μαζί με τα δικαιολογητικά για να λάβω μέρος στις εξετάσεις.  ::  
Όπως μου είπε η κοπελιά εκεί, όντως θα γίνουν 10 και 11 του Μάη.  ::  
Με ένα τηλέφωνο από εβδομάδα θα μάθω ακριβώς ημέρα και ώρα.  ::

----------


## pmet

Καλησπερα 

vmanolis για τα παραβολα που θελει της εδωσες τα παλια παραβολα που ειναι σαν χαρτονομισματα ? η διπλοτυπο εισπραξης απο την εφορια(το κλασικο μπλε χαρτι) ? . Αν ηταν τα παλια παραβολα ηταν ακριβως της αξιας 17,61 η παραπανω ? Η εφορια που πηγα στην Θηβων μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει ακριβως 17,61 σε παραβολα , και μου εδωσε ενα διπλοτυπο εισπραξης το οποιο ομως δεν το δεκτηκε η κυρια στην νομαρχια σημερα που πηγα και εγω .

Σε ευχαριστω
Μακης

----------


## vmanolis

> Καλησπερα 
> 
> vmanolis για τα παραβολα που θελει της εδωσες τα παλια παραβολα που ειναι σαν χαρτονομισματα ? η διπλοτυπο εισπραξης απο την εφορια(το κλασικο μπλε χαρτι) ? . Αν ηταν τα παλια παραβολα ηταν ακριβως της αξιας 17,61 η παραπανω ? Η εφορια που πηγα στην Θηβων μου ειπε οτι δεν εχει ακριβως 17,61 σε παραβολα , και μου εδωσε ενα διπλοτυπο εισπραξης το οποιο ομως δεν το δεκτηκε η κυρια στην νομαρχια σημερα που πηγα και εγω .
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω
> Μακης


Ήθελε παράβολο Δημοσίου των 18 ευρώ (3 των 6 ευρώ) και φυσικά επειδή δεν είχανε στο ταμείο πήγα σε ένα "μαγαζάκι" στο δίπλα στενό και έδωσα 20 ευρώ για να πάρω ένα των 18.  ::

----------


## sv1her

Καλησπέρα
Οι εξετάσεις είναι στις 10 & 11 Μαϊου. Τα δικαιολογητικά μέχρι και τις 2 Μαϊου (τελευταία μερα).
Το διπλότυπο είσπραξης (μπλε χαρτί) πρέπει να το δεχθεί η Νομαρχία εφόσον γράφει ότι είναι για τις εξετάσεις του Ραδιοερασιτέχνη επάνω.

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους όσους δώσουν εξετάσεις  ::

----------


## socrates

UP UP UP!!!!!

*Τελευταία μέρα κατάθεσης δικαιολογητικών!!!!!*

----------


## thalexan

> UP UP UP!!!!!
> 
> *Τελευταία μέρα κατάθεσης δικαιολογητικών!!!!!*


Όποιος πρόλαβε πλέον...

----------


## alex-23

ok 
προλαβα  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Χρηστο Nikpet θα σε χαρουμε στον κυκλο μας??? Προλαβες??

----------


## argi

Το Σάββατο 6 Μαίου στις 10:00, στο argi1 (#3180) είπαμε με τον Lambrosk και τον Jchr να κάνουμε ένα study group για τις εξετάσεις Ρ/Ε. Το μέρος είναι ήσυχο, σχετικά άνετο, διαθέτει και πίνακα, και χωράει 8-9 άτομα (παραπάνω δεν γίνεται study group ούτως ή άλλως...) 

Όποιος θέλει να συμμετέχει (και όχι να παρακολουθήσει απλώς  ::  ) είναι ευπρόσδεκτος αρκεί να το πει, να έχει ρίξει τουλάχιστον μια ματιά (όπως λογικά πρέπει να έχει ήδη κάνει εστω και λίγο...) και να φέρει μαζι του τις σημειώσεις του... Eπίσης επιβάλλεται μια βόλτα απο το http://www.wlearn.awmn/course/category.php?id=3 

Διατίθενται καφές, αναψυκτικά και βλέπουμε....


@rg!

----------


## socrates

Εννοείται ότι είμαι μέσα!

Τσ τσ τσ! Μα να το διαβάζω στο forum!!!  ::

----------


## argi

To meeting για sτudy group μεταφέρεται για την Κυριακή (λόγω ανωτέρας βίας...) 

*** edit του edit....*** 

Τελικά κανονίστηκε να μείνει για Σάββατο... Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε... Ο Jchris θα είναι απών...

@rg!

----------


## argi

UPDATE...

Τελικα... (αλλά όταν λέμε τελικά το εννοούμε... ) το meeting θα γίνει σήμερα (Κυριακή) 

Στο τέλος έχουμε πει να χώσουμε και τον jchr να μας κάνει και ένα φροντιστήριο/demo για την κατασκευή Omni...

Συμμετοχες:
argi, jchr, winner, socrates

@rg!

----------


## gvaf

Τελικα η ωρα 08:30 στο αμφιθεατρο ισχυει για Τεταρτη (SV) ρε παιδια ?

----------


## bchris

Την Τεταρτη ειναι η πρωτη ημερα.
Εκει πρεπει να εισαστε στις 0830 για να δωσετε το παρων.

Οι εξετασεις morse ειναι την δευτερη ημερα, ιδια ωρα.

----------


## thalexan

> Την Τεταρτη ειναι η πρωτη ημερα.
> Εκει πρεπει να εισαστε στις 0830 για να δωσετε το παρων.
> 
> Οι εξετασεις morse ειναι την δευτερη ημερα, ιδια ωρα.


Παιδιά, με τις δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες τι παίζει;

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, αύριο θα απεργεί το σύμπαν!

Το Μετρό θα λειτουργεί;;;

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bchris
> 
> Την Τεταρτη ειναι η πρωτη ημερα.
> Εκει πρεπει να εισαστε στις 0830 για να δωσετε το παρων.
> 
> Οι εξετασεις morse ειναι την δευτερη ημερα, ιδια ωρα.
> 
> 
> Παιδιά, με τις δημόσιες συγκοινωνίες τι παίζει;
> ...


Λέτε να αναβληθούν;  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Παιδια να ευχηθω σε ολους σας καλη επιτυχια. Οτι καλυτερο και καλα αποτελεσματα. Και μην ξεχνατε πως οποιοι βιαστηκαν παλιοτερα δεν ειχαν τα αποτελεσματα που αξιζαν. Φιλικα Ηλιας

----------


## pmet

Καλησπερα 

Εχει ακουσει κανεις αν με τις αυριανες απεργιες θα γινουν κανονικα οι εξετασεις ? Γιατι ολα θα ειναι OFF αυριο .

Μακης

----------


## vmanolis

Το ίδιο αναρωτήθηκα και εγώ, αλλά μάλλον δεν ξέρει κανείς.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## thalexan

> Το ίδιο αναρωτήθηκα και εγώ, αλλά μάλλον δεν ξέρει κανείς.


Εμείς πρέπει να είμαστε εκεί πάντως.

----------


## vmanolis

> Και μην ξεχνατε πως οποιοι βιαστηκαν παλιοτερα δεν ειχαν τα αποτελεσματα που αξιζαν.


Δλδ δλδ ;  ::  
Τι θέλει να πει ο... ποιητής;  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

moderated RF @ 10-5-2006 17:22
Διεγράφη προσβλητικό post.

----------


## vmanolis

moderated RF @ 10-5-2006 17:24 
Διεγράφη quote διεγραμμένου post.

Όπως το πάρει κανείς, που λέμε.  ::  
Ο ε ο .  ::

----------


## skra

Το βλέπω οι εξετάσεις θα πάνε για δεύτερη εξεταστική --> Οκτώβριο  ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Όπως το πάρει κανείς, που λέμε.  ::  
Ο ε ο .  :: [/quote]

Ορισμενες φορες αν δεν εχεις να πεις κατι, καλυτερα ....μασα τσιχλα!!!  ::  
 ::

----------


## alex-23

ε ρε διαβασμα  ::

----------


## Winner

Μόλις ξεκινάω να διαβάζω κανονισμούς.
Ελπίζω σε 3 ωρίτσες που έχω ακόμα να βγουν...  ::

----------


## socrates

Μόλις ξύπνησα και ξεκινάω μια τελευταία επανάληψη! 
Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!

----------


## gvaf

> Μόλις ξύπνησα και ξεκινάω μια τελευταία επανάληψη! 
> Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!


Αχ να κοιμομουν και εγω λιγο με τις κωλοβαρδιες. 
Τα λεμε εκει.

----------


## lambrosk

Με το κρύωμα - ίωση που με τυρανάει απο την Δευτέρα , δεν έχω διαβάσει τίποτα....

...καλή μας τύχη...  ::   ::

----------


## alex-23

Οι ερωτήσεις ήταν

1)Τι είναι η ηλεκτρομαγνητική συμβατότητα?
2)Πως μπορούμε να μειώσουμε τα παράσιτα σε μια πειραματική συσκευή?
3)Ποτέ μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον ραδιοσταθμό για να εκπέμψουμε mayday,sos?
4)Πως ονοματίζονται τα γράμματα (c,w,j,…)?
5)Τι σημαίνει (qrl,qrz…)?
6Με ποιο τρόπο προστατεύεται καλυτέρα ο ραδιοσταθμός από τα στατικά φορτία?
7)Τι είναι η ιονόσφαιρα?
 :: Τι είναι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης?
9)Ποιο είναι το φάσμα που καταλαμβάνουν οι ακουστικές συχνότητες?
10)Τι καθορίζει την ένταση του μαγνητικού πεδίου σε έναν αγωγό?
11)Πως μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε την αντίσταση μιας κεραίας?
12)Σε τι διαφέρει ο προσαρμογέας αντιστασης balum από ένα προσαρμογεα κεραίας tuner?
13)Ποιά είναι η ταχύτητα μετάδοσης των ραδιοκυμάτων?


Ήταν άλλες δυο αλλά…..
Τα θέματα ήταν για αρκετά καλά διαβασμένους

----------


## vmanolis

> Ορισμενες φορες αν δεν εχεις να πεις κατι, καλυτερα ....μασα τσιχλα!!!


Όντως όταν κάποιοι δεν λέμε κάτι ουσιώδες καλύτερη η τσίχλα.   ::  
Πάντα φιλικά... Μανώλης.  ::

----------


## bchris

Αρκετα εως πολυ βατα μου φαινονται εμενα...

----------


## vmanolis

Όντως. Για κάποιον που έχει ή είχε έστω και λίγο σχέση με ηλεκτρονικά-ηλεκτροτεχνικά, δεν θα δυσκολευτεί για το 70% των θεμάτων. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι καθαρά παπαγαλίστικα: Τι είναι το QRV, QRZ, πως λέγεται το W, το J κλπ.

----------


## alex-23

> Αρκετα εως πολυ βατα μου φαινονται εμενα...


Τι είναι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης?

εγω παντος δεν εχω σπιτι μου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

αν ειχες διαβασει καλα ηταν ευκολα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Τα έγραψα όλα με σάλτσες και με εκτίμηση απο τις γνώσεις που είχα ηλεκτρονικών...
τώρα τι θα τους κάνει και τι όχι ... θα δουμε,
κώδικα Q δεν έγραψα τίποτα,

όντως ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής τι είναι?  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> όντως ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής τι είναι?


Πάντως, σχέση με WiFi δεν έχει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Σε 10 ημέρες θα ξέρουμε...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Για να μην ψαχνόμαστε:

----------


## nvak

> όντως ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής τι είναι?


Από όσο ξέρω το μαθαίνουμε απο το λύκειο.  ::  
Τυπική εφαρμογή του είναι οι μετρητές ραδιενέργειας. 

Τι σχέση έχει με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι άξιο διερεύνησης  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lambrosk
> 
> όντως ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής τι είναι?  
> 
> 
> Από όσο ξέρω το μαθαίνουμε απο το λύκειο.  
> Τυπική εφαρμογή του είναι οι μετρητές ραδιενέργειας. 
> 
> Τι σχέση έχει με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες είναι άξιο διερεύνησης


μήπως για την ανίχνευση ιόντων στην ατμόσφαιρα..και άρα για διερεύνηση πότε είναι καλύτερα για ιονοσφαιρική μετάδοση;

----------


## nvak

Άν ο ηλεκτρομαγνητικός θόρυβος απο τον Ήλιο έχει μαζί και ανάλογη εκπομπή ιόντων τότε ενδέχεται να χρησιμοποιούν φωτοπολλαπλασιαστές για να βρούν τα επίπεδα του.

Από όσο έχω διαβάσει, μία αξιόπιστη μέθοδος μέτρησης των κεραιών χρησιμοποιεί σάν πηγή αναφοράς τον ήλιο.

----------


## lambrosk

ΤΟΟοοοοοοοοοοσο απλή ήταν η απάντηση????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bchris

Η ερωτηση με τον φωτοπολ/στη οντως ξεπερναει το οριο του "βατου".
Ειναι απλα για "διαβασμενους".

Ολες οι υπολοιπες ομως ειναι πολυ ΟΚ.
Αμα γραψεις τις υπολοιπες, ας χασεις και μια  ::

----------


## Winner

Τα αποτελέσματα άραγε πότε να τα περιμένουμε;

----------


## sw1jra

Συνηθως θελουν 10-15 μερες μεχρι να φτασουν τα αποτελεσματα στις νομαρχιες.Καλη επιτυχια σε οσους δινουν αυριο και προφορικα και καλα αποτελεσματα σε ολους σας!!



(Τα θεματα ηταν στο ιδιο επιπεδο δυσκολιας με αυτα των τριων τουλαχιστον τελευταιων χρονων)

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> Ολες οι υπολοιπες ομως ειναι πολυ ΟΚ.
> Αμα γραψεις τις υπολοιπες, ας χασεις και μια


Πόσο είναι "η βάση" ώστε να θεωρηθείς επιτυχών;
Είχε 4 θέματα με 3 ερωτήσεις έκαστο, σύνολο 12 ερωτήματα. Άρα με πόσες maximum αν χάσεις είσαι ΟΚ;

----------


## ta03

Με τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη(PhotoMultiplier Tube, PMT) ανιχνευεις ασθενεις ροες φωτονιων στο οπτικο φασμα συνηθως.

----------


## vmanolis

> Με τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη(PhotoMultiplier Tube, PMT) ανιχνευεις ασθενεις ροες φωτονιων στο οπτικο φασμα συνηθως.


Ορίστε, πως είπατε ;  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ta03

Γουγλισε το!!! Παντως δεν θα ελεγα πως ενα PMT εχει ιδιαιτερη σχεση με ραδιοερασιτεχνες!!!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Εύχομαι σε όλους ευχάριστα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## socrates

Κάπου στο πλήθος υπήρχε και μια γυναίκα που έδινε εξετάσεις... η μοναδική νομίζω! 

[Roufianos Mode]
Φυσικά ο Λάμπρος (Lambrosk) έτυχε και κάθησε δίπλα της (τι είδους μαγνητικό πεδίο έχει?) 
[/Roufianos Mode]

Υ.Γ. Quiz Παρατηρητικότητας.... βρείτε πόσοι ξύνουν τις μύτες τους στην φωτογραφία του wireless_surfer και κερδίστε μια άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη κατηγορίας 3!

----------


## alex-23

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bchris
> 
> ...
> Ολες οι υπολοιπες ομως ειναι πολυ ΟΚ.
> Αμα γραψεις τις υπολοιπες, ας χασεις και μια 
> 
> 
> Πόσο είναι "η βάση" ώστε να θεωρηθείς επιτυχών;
> Είχε 4 θέματα με 3 ερωτήσεις έκαστο, σύνολο 12 ερωτήματα. Άρα με πόσες maximum αν χάσεις είσαι ΟΚ;


ειχε 14 ερωτησεις 2*4=8 και 2*3=6, 8+6=14

λογικα αν πιασεις τις 7 περνας αλλα το θεμα ειναι ποσο καλα τα θελουν δηλαδη αν ξεχασεις κατι τοτε σου την παιρνουν ολη λαθος την απαντηση??

----------


## Winner

> Με τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη(PhotoMultiplier Tube, PMT) ανιχνευεις ασθενεις ροες φωτονιων στο οπτικο φασμα συνηθως.


Κι εγώ κάτι παρόμοιο έβαλα εντελώς διαισθητικά.

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bchris
> 
> ...


Δεν πάει έτσι ακριβώς...

Αν το άριστα είναι το 20... το κάθε θέμα πιάνει από 5 (υπήρχαν συνολικά 4 θέματα). Τώρα το 5 μοιράζεται στα ερωτήματα που έχει το κάθε θέμα.

----------


## alex-23

πανε και τα προφορικα  ::

----------


## aangelis

> πανε και τα προφορικα


Εδωσες προφορικά; Πως ήταν η εξέταση;

----------


## Vigor

Καλά αποτελέσματα σε όλους τους συμμετέχοντες.

73s de SV1CDV aka Vigor

----------


## alex-23

μου εδειξαν μια αντισταση και μου ειπαν τι ξερω για αυτην
ειχε μια γεφυρα
ειχε κατι λυχνιες
και ειχε και εναν πυκνωτη
και ενα rf καλωδιο

αλλα επεσα σε καλους και με ξεπεταξαν γρηγορα  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> ...
> και ενα *rf καλωδιο*
> ...


Από πότε το *RF* καλώδιο παέι σε *βύσμα RCA* όπως αυτά των στερεοφωνικών μας συστημάτων;  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Κάπου στο πλήθος υπήρχε και μια γυναίκα που έδινε εξετάσεις... η μοναδική νομίζω! 
> 
> [Roufianos Mode]
> Φυσικά ο Λάμπρος (Lambrosk) έτυχε και κάθησε δίπλα της (τι είδους μαγνητικό πεδίο έχει?) 
> [/Roufianos Mode]
> 
> Υ.Γ. Quiz Παρατηρητικότητας.... βρείτε πόσοι ξύνουν τις μύτες τους στην φωτογραφία του wireless_surfer και κερδίστε μια άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη κατηγορίας 3!


Διορθώστε ότι στην εξέταση καθόμουν ακριβώς πίσω της....

και δεν σημαίνει τίποτα αυτό, για τα πονηρΆ ΜΥΑΛΆ... καλό tx -ing εύχομαι στους διπλωματούχους...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Διορθώστε ότι στην εξέταση καθόμουν ακριβώς *πίσω της*....


Δεν παίζεστε με τίποτα εσείς...  ::   ::   ::  

Μου θυμίζεις στην εκπομπή του Σεφερλή που ήταν στην Reception του Ξενοδοχείου και μια... #[email protected]νάρα του ζήτησε αναπτήρα για το τσιγάρο της, οπότε επειδή υπήρχε ένας αναπτήρας πίσω από το βάζο της Reception εντελώς "αθώα" της είπε "στο βάζο από πίσω". Αν στην λέξη "βάζο" αλλάξεις το όμικρον με ωμέγα... τα λόγια περιτεύουν.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

Θα πάει κανείς από νομαρχία Πειραιά? για τα αποτελέσματα?
Αυτοι ακόμα δεν εχουν τηλέφωνο..... 
Έχω υποβάλει τα χαρτία μου για απαλλαγή και απο τις 2 εξετάσεις.
Και τώρα τι??????
Πως, και πότε θα παραλάβω το "χαρτί"?

----------


## sokratisg

Success από Καλλιθέα!!!!!!!!! Πέρασααααα!!!!!!

Καλά αποτελέσματα και στους υπόλοιπους, αν δεν τα έχουν πάρει ακόμα. Από σήμερα αναρτήθηκαν στις νομαρχίες που υποβάλατε τα χαρτιά σας.


Yehaaaaaaaaa!!!!

----------


## SV1EFO

"Τα αποτελεσματα κυριοι θα ανακοινωθουν μετα την ''12ατι μεσημβρινη'' στις νομαρχιες που υπεβαλε ο καθε ενδιαφερομενος τα χαρτια του. Νεοτερη ενημερωση απο την αρμοδια αρχη". Καλα αποτελεσματα !!!

----------


## lambrosk

Λοιπόν την Δευτέρα πήγα στο υπουργείο απέναντι απο το Πεντάγωνο και είχε μια λίστα έσωτερικά στον 2ο όροφο έξω απο τα γραφεία του τμήματος ραδιοερασιτεχνών.
Απο αυτήν την λίστα (που περιλάμβανε μόνο όσους είχαν κάνει τα χαρτιά τους εκεί,δυστυχώς για μένα) θυμάμε ονόματα , Νικαλέξης και wiresounds ...  ::  
Σήμερα πήγα στον τομέα Αν.Αττικής που είχα καταθέσει τα χαρτιά μου αλλά έλειπε ο υπεύθυνος και δεν ήξερε άλλος , σχετικά...  ::   ::

----------


## vassilis3

Ωραία περάσαμε
Και τώρα τι?
Ποια είναι η επόμενη κίνηση?
Τι περιμένουμε να παρουμε και πότε?

----------


## wiresounds

73 από ένα whiskaki.
Με έδωσαν στεγνά.  ::  

Για την άδεια θέλει παράβολο (πάλι) 17,5 ευρώ, μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση που θα δηλωθούν η πρωτεύουσα και δευτερεύουσες διευθύνσεις του σταθμού και δύο φωτογραφίες για όσους δεν τις είχαν καταθέσει αρχικά.
Μετά από 15 μέρες θα βγουν τα call signs.

----------


## vassilis3

> 73 από ένα whiskaki.
> Με έδωσαν στεγνά.  
> 
> Για την άδεια θέλει παράβολο (πάλι) 17,5 ευρώ, μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση που θα δηλωθούν η πρωτεύουσα και δευτερεύουσες διευθύνσεις του σταθμού και δύο φωτογραφίες για όσους δεν τις είχαν καταθέσει αρχικά.
> Μετά από 15 μέρες θα βγουν τα call signs.



ok
Πάλι λεφτά?!
Αντε να δούμε
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## donalt

http://www.grc.gr/A2006ap.htm

Όλα τα ονόματα των επιτυχόντων

----------


## socrates

Όπως λέει και η σελίδα.... 

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΙΔΕΡΟΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::   ::  
Γαμώ την γρίπη μου , ούτε 2 ώρες τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν πρόλαβα να διαβάσω...  ::  δεν πειράζει την άλλη φορά πάμε για βαθμό...) 
Σωκράτη στείλε μου administrator account για το Wlearn, έχω να βάλω όλους τους ρααδιοερασιτεχνικούς όρους...  ::  
Αντε τώρα που χουμε χρόνο....

----------


## socrates

Λάμπρο δεν τρέχει... την επόμενη φορά θα το πάρεις χαλαρά... άντε να πείσεις και το ρεμάλι τον Γιώργο να δώσετε παρέα!

Λογικά στο wlearn μπορείς να περάσεις περιεχόμενο! Τσέκαρε το και πες μου!  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Συγχαρητήρια στους επιτυχόντες και καλύτερη τύχη στις επόμενες εξετάσεις σε όσους δεν τα κατάφεραν.

Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω πρώτο απ' όλους τον Κώστα - SV1DH, που χωρίς τη θερμή προτροπή του δεν θα το αποφάσιζα να συμμετάσχω στις εξετάσεις.

Αλλά και τον Τάκη, τον εκπαιδευτή μας στον σύλλογο SV1GRC - SZ1GRC ο οποίος μας προετοίμασε με υπομονή και κέφι (όσους συμμετείχαμε στη ομάδα αυτή).

----------


## JS

> 73 από ένα whiskaki.
> Με έδωσαν στεγνά.  
> 
> Μετά από 15 μέρες θα βγουν τα call signs.


Με γειά...
Α, και μην βιαστείτε...εμένα μου πήρε 6 μήνες να πάω να πάρω το callsign μου  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
(απο δικιά μου βαρεμάρα αλλά τελικά πέτυχα τα αρχικά μου- το Ε είναι το όνομα του πατέρα μου  ::  ).

SW1*JS*E

----------


## dermanis

> SW1*JS*E


Και εκεί «βύσμα»?

Δεν παίζεσαι.

----------


## socrates

Μα ποιος είναι αυτός ο SW1JSE?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

Κακοήθειες...
Αλήθεια...έναν φίλο hobbit που είχες τον έβαλες τελικά στο awmn  ::  

Χρήσιμες πληροφορίες (που μπορεί να τις ξέρετε ήδη):
-Η άδεια χρήσης θέλει ανανέωση κάθε 10 χρόνια απλά με αίτηση & παράβολο.
-Αν αλλάξετε τοποθεσία σταθμού θέλει αλλαγή της άδειας με αίτηση και παράβολο 6Ε.
Το τελευταίο ειδικά ΕΙΝΑΙ απαραίτητο για την νομιμότητα του ιστού++ στο νέο σπίτι. Αλλιώς δεν σας σώζει το πτυχίο απο μόνο του.
-Το callsign ακόμα και αν δεν κάνετε ποτέ ανανέωση παραμένει καπαρωμένο για πάντα.

----------


## aangelis

> -Το callsign ακόμα και αν δεν κάνετε ποτέ ανανέωση παραμένει καπαρωμένο για πάντα.


Για καποια χρόνια ειναι παγωμένο, νομίζω 20. Εαν μετα δεν εχουν callsign να δώσουν τότε μπορούν να δώσουν και το callsign αυτό.

Μονο τα callsign με 2 γραμματα δεν ξαναδίνονται ποτε.

----------


## SV1EFO

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> -Το callsign ακόμα και αν δεν κάνετε ποτέ ανανέωση παραμένει καπαρωμένο για πάντα.
> 
> 
> Για καποια χρόνια ειναι παγωμένο, νομίζω 20. Εαν μετα δεν εχουν callsign να δώσουν τότε μπορούν να δώσουν και το callsign αυτό.
> 
> Μονο τα callsign με 2 γραμματα δεν ξαναδίνονται ποτε.


Καλησπερα και απο μενα. Προς ενημερωση λοιπον σας λεω πως :
1ον το callsign ειναι αυστηρα προσωπικο και διατηρειται εφ ορου ζωης του ραδιοερασιτεχνη με η χωρις ανανεωση. Ο μονος λογος παγωματος ειναι αυτος του silent key (που λεμε εμεις οι ραδιοερασιτεχνες) μολις ο κατοχος παψει να ζει.
2ον Τα διψηφια callsign δινονται προς χρηση παλι (αν επιτρεψει την χρηση του η οικογενεια του silent key) η αν δεν υπαρχουν αλλα. Σπανιο φαινομενο για να συμβει στην χωρα μας προς το παρον λογο πληθυσμου. Για την χρηση 2ψηφιου call sign απο νεο συναδελφο παντως, υπαρχει παραδειγμα που εφερε αντιδρασεις για την χρηση του και παλι, στον κυκλο των ραδιοερασιτεχνων. Αυτα τα ολιγα απο μενα ετσι για ...την ιστορια.
Φιλικα Ηλιας

----------


## vmanolis

> http://www.grc.gr/A2006ap.htm
> 
> Όλα τα ονόματα των επιτυχόντων


Το πήρα, το πήρααααααααααααααααααααααα.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JS

έσκισε ο Χρήστος...με γειά το SV  :: 
Όλοι οι άλλοι είμαστε αλοιφές  ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

Ξέρει κανείς με ακρίβεια τι χαρτιά χρειάζονται για να πάρουμε τιην άδεια? 
Τι χαρτιά?
Που τα καταθέτουμε?
Από πότε και μέχρι πότε?

@rg!

----------


## JS

Με το που πάρεις το πτυχίο θα σου πούνε και θα το κάνεις επιτόπου.
Νομίζω μόνο μια αίτηση (ή και παράβολο) και είσαι ΟΚ.
Ανάλογα με την νομαρχία θα σε καθυστερήσουν απο 1 έως 4 εβδομάδες για την άδεια/callsign.

----------


## sv1her

Για όσους θέλουν και την αναλυτική βαθμολογία για την Αττική 

απο το AWMN
http://www.raag.awmn/files/apotelesmata2006.pdf
(http://www.raag.awmn)

και απο το Inet 
http://www.raag.org/files/apotelesmata2006.pdf
(http://www.raag.org)

----------


## vassilis3

Παρακαλώ όποιος Πειραιώτης κατέβει στην νομαρχία και μάθει άν έχουν αρχίσει οι διαδικασίες (διακριτικό κλπ) να ενημερώσει σε αυτό το ποστ, 
Δυστυχώς λόγω δουλειάς είμαι πνιγμένος

----------


## Ygk

> Ξέρει κανείς με ακρίβεια τι χαρτιά χρειάζονται για να πάρουμε τιην άδεια? 
> Τι χαρτιά?
> Που τα καταθέτουμε?
> Από πότε και μέχρι πότε?
> 
> @rg!


Κατέθεσα σήμερα: 

Παράβολο 18,- €
Δύο φωτογραφίες, εάν δεν τις είχες δώσει με την αίτηση συμμετοχής.

Την υπόλοιπη χαρτούρα (δύο έντυπα) στην δίνουν επιτόπου & την συμπληρώνεις.

Α!! Ξέχασα το πιστοποιητικό συλλογικών φρονημάτων  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Σε περίπου 10 ημέρες παίρνεις την άδεια με callsign, κατά τα λεγόμενα του υπαλλήλου.

Οσο αφορά την άδεια εγκατάστασης... κάπου είχε πάρει το μάτι μου (νομίζω  ::  ) ένα ξεχωριστό έντυπο.... τέσπα ... μπορεί & να κάνω λάθος... την αιτήθηκα στό ίδιο έντυπο με την αίτηση απόδοσης του πτυχίου, καθ' υπόδειξη του υπαλλήλου!

Αϊντε ... σιδεροκέφαλος κι' εσύ!

----------


## socrates

Δεν κρατιέσαι εσύ!!!!  ::

----------


## igna

Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να δώσω και εγώ για άδεια ??
Νομαρχία για αίτηση ή υπουργείο συγκοινωνιών??

----------


## Ygk

> Δεν κρατιέσαι εσύ!!!!


Α! καλά  ::  
Καί που να δείς & κάτι "συμμαθητές" που συμπλήρωσαν τα χαρτιά την ίδια κιόλας μέρα των αποτελεσμάτων .....  ::

----------


## lambrosk

::   ::   ::  

Και γω πήρα (τα) 3 (μου) ...  ::   ::

----------


## aangelis

> http://www.raag.awmn/files/apotelesmata2006.pdf
> (http://www.raag.awmn)


!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Η ΕΕΡ ασύρματη; Λαμπρά  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Και γω πήρα (τα) 3 (μου) ...


'Ελα μωρέ κλάψα, αφού είσουν άρρωστος εκείνη την μέρα. Πώς να αποδόσεις;

Don't worry. Next time will be easier for you.  ::   ::

----------


## igna

> Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να δώσω και εγώ για άδεια ??
> Νομαρχία για αίτηση ή υπουργείο συγκοινωνιών??


κανείς  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Στη Νομαρχία είσαι καλυμμένος. Αλλά και στο Υπουργείο πάλι οκ θα είσαι.

----------


## igna

> Στη Νομαρχία είσαι καλυμμένος. Αλλά και στο Υπουργείο πάλι οκ θα είσαι.



Με τη πρώτη ευκαιρία πάω υπουργείο που είναι και κοντά ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## sv1her

Στη Νομαρχία που ανήκεις κάνεις αίτηση 20 ημερες περίπου πριν τις εξετάσεις για να σε συμπεριλάβουν στις καταστάσεις των υποψηφίων.
Τώρα δεν μπορεις να κάνεις τίποτα.
Μια αίτηση, Παράβολο 18 κάτι ευρω (το παίρνεις επί τόπου από το Δημόσιο Ταμείο της Νομαρχίας), 2 φωτογραφίες (τις δίνεις και μετα τις εξετάσεις αν θέλεις) φωτοπυτία επικυρωμένη απο ΚΕΠ της ταυτότητας σου και τουλάχιστον το απολυτήριο του Δημοτικού. (φωτοτυπία επικυρωμένη).
Αν έχεις πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικου ΤΕΙ, ΑΕΙ έχει κάποιο άλλο καθεστως.

επόμενες εξετάσεις περίπου τέλος Σεπτέμβρη.

δες και http://www.raag.awmn ή http://www.raag.org

----------


## sv1her

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.
Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται τη περασμένη Παρασκευή άρχισαν στην Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων (Αχιλλεως 60, Μεταξουργείο κοντα στη πλατεία Καραισκάκη) τα μαθήματα για τις εξετάσεις Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη του ερχόμενου Φθινοπώρου.
Τα μαθήματα γίνονται στις 6 η ώρα το απόγευμα κάθε Δευτέρα, με Ραδιοθεωρία, Ηλεκτρονικά, Κώδικα Επικοινωνίας και λοιπα θέματα) και κάθε Παρασκευή με σήματα Μορς.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες κάθε Τετάρτη 6-9 το απόγευμα στην Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων (Ε.Ε.Ρ.) Τηλ: 210 5226516 , Φαξ: 210 5226505
email: [email protected]
Επίσης δείτε τις σελίδες της Ε.Ε.Ρ. ασυρματικά http://www.raag.awmn & μέσω Inet http://www.raag.org. τον επίσημο εκπρόσωπο της χώρας μας στην Διεθνή Ένωση Ραδιοερασιτεχνών I.A.R.U. (INTERNATIONAL AMATEUR RADIO UNION).

----------


## thalexan

Σήμερα παρέλαβα το πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη από τη Διεύθυνση Ανατολικής Αθήνας. Όσοι υπέβαλαν τις αιτήσεις έκδοσης στην ίδια Διεύθυνση, μπορούν να περάσουν για την παραλαβή των πτυχίων τους.


thalexan aka sv1lig

----------


## alg0

> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.
> Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται τη περασμένη Παρασκευή άρχισαν στην Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων (Αχιλλεως 60, Μεταξουργείο κοντα στη πλατεία Καραισκάκη) τα μαθήματα για τις εξετάσεις Πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη του ερχόμενου Φθινοπώρου.


Για Τριπολη/Αρκαδια υπαρχουν τετοια μαθηματα;

----------


## sv1bds

Μια που έχουν γίνει αρκετοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες μηπως έχετε δει που ανήκει το 44.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ ? Και ειδικότερα το 44.154.χχχ.χχχ ???
Μιλάω για Internet . To ampr.org ξέρετε τι είναι ?
Μηπως έχει ακούσει κανείς για τουνελια την εποχή των 1200 (bps μην γελάτε τα τηλεφωνικά δεν πήγαιναν παραπάνω τότε ...) σε όλο τον κόσμο ?
Μήπως οτι γίνετε σήμερα (με τα τουνελια σε όλη την Ελλάδα) είχε γίνει στις αρχές του 90 σε όλο τον κόσμο ? Μηπως είναι καιρός να διαφημηστεί στο AWMN και το 44.154 και να γινει επαφή με τον Brian Kantor για να γίνουν
πάλι τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά τουνέλια αλλά σε καλύτερες ταχύτητες ?
Μια επαφή με τον Brian θα ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα πιστεύω.
Και τελικά ένα γράμμα στο QST με συγκεκριμένη πρόταση για τουνέλια με 
ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κοινότητες σε όλο τον κόσμο ?
Μια και είπα πολλά αιντε να πω και κάτι που το δουλεύουμε ΠΟΛΛΑ χρόνια με τον SV3CHA (ΗΥ Πατρας). Στο mikrotik πχ να γίνει παραλλαγή του 802.11 ή του nstreme για να είναι 100 % αποδεκτό για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση. (Πόσοι ξέρουν ότι στο τεχνολογικό παρκο της Πάτρας σχεδιαστηκαν chipset ATMEL 802.11 ????...)

'Η ιστορία κύκλους κάνει'

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## Vigor

Για τους παλιούς:

http://pigeon.ee.auth.gr/domain.txt


```
sv1alw.ampr.org.	IN	A	44.154.0.13
pc.sv1alw.ampr.org.	IN	A	44.154.0.14
sv1cdv.ampr.org.	IN	A	44.154.0.15
```

----------


## sv1her

Για τον alg0

Στη Τρίπολη, Αρκαδία δεν γνωρίζω αλλά δεν νομίζω να κάνουν μαθήματα.
Να ρωτήσω και να σου απαντήσω.

----------


## sv1her

Για τον alg0 
Έχεις PM

----------


## thalexan

> Μια που έχουν γίνει αρκετοί ραδιοερασιτέχνες μηπως έχετε δει που ανήκει το 44.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ ? Και ειδικότερα το 44.154.χχχ.χχχ ???
> Μιλάω για Internet . To ampr.org ξέρετε τι είναι ?
> Μηπως έχει ακούσει κανείς για τουνελια την εποχή των 1200 (bps μην γελάτε τα τηλεφωνικά δεν πήγαιναν παραπάνω τότε ...) σε όλο τον κόσμο ?
> Μήπως οτι γίνετε σήμερα (με τα τουνελια σε όλη την Ελλάδα) είχε γίνει στις αρχές του 90 σε όλο τον κόσμο ? Μηπως είναι καιρός να διαφημηστεί στο AWMN και το 44.154 και να γινει επαφή με τον Brian Kantor για να γίνουν
> πάλι τα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά τουνέλια αλλά σε καλύτερες ταχύτητες ?
> Μια επαφή με τον Brian θα ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα πιστεύω.
> Και τελικά ένα γράμμα στο QST με συγκεκριμένη πρόταση για τουνέλια με 
> ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κοινότητες σε όλο τον κόσμο ?
> Μια και είπα πολλά αιντε να πω και κάτι που το δουλεύουμε ΠΟΛΛΑ χρόνια με τον SV3CHA (ΗΥ Πατρας). Στο mikrotik πχ να γίνει παραλλαγή του 802.11 ή του nstreme για να είναι 100 % αποδεκτό για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση. (Πόσοι ξέρουν ότι στο τεχνολογικό παρκο της Πάτρας σχεδιαστηκαν chipset ATMEL 802.11 ????...)
> ...


Μια και ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση, βρήκα πολύ ενδιαφέρον το Echolink. 

http://www.echolink.org

Επιτρέπει την επικοινωνία Ραδιοερασιτεχνών παγκοσμίως, ενοποιώντας τις υπηρεσίες επαναληπτών και VoIP.

Για subscription απαιτείται άδεια Ραδιοερασιτέχνη.

----------


## socrates

Παίδες τελικά τι παράβολο δώσατε για να πάρετε το πτυχίο?

*Παράβολο Χαρτοσήμου* ή *Παράβολο Δημοσίου*?

Οποιαδήποτε άλλη απάντηση δεν πιάνεται σωστή αφού στην εφορία που πήγα να πάρω παράβολο μόνο αυτο ήξεραν να μου πουν. Τσάμπα κόπος η περιγραφή και ο λόγος που το ήθελα... δεν μιλάμε Ελληνικά... *Χαρτοσήμου ή Δημοσίου*;  ::

----------


## pmet

Επειδη την ειχα πατησει και εγω στην αρχικη καταθεση της αιτησης για την συμμετοχη στις εξετασεις ...αυτην την φορα πηγα κατευθειαν στο ταμειο που ειχε στην υπηρεσια του Πειραια (εκει ειχα κανει την αιτηση) και τους ζητησα ενα παραβολο της αξιας που ηθελαν . Μετα ανεβηκα πανω και δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα να το δεχθουν . Απο το ταμειο της υπηρεσιας μου εδωσαν μια χειρογραφη αποδειξη που σαν αιτιολογια αναφερει "Για πτυχιο ραδιοερασιτεχνη" .

3η επιλογη  ::  

Μακης

----------


## wiresounds

> Απο το ταμειο της υπηρεσιας μου εδωσαν μια χειρογραφη αποδειξη που σαν αιτιολογια αναφερει "Για πτυχιο ραδιοερασιτεχνη" .
> 
> 3η επιλογη


Έτσι έκανα και εγώ στη Νομαρχία Αθηνών στην Εθνική Άμυνα.

----------


## lambrosk

Πηγαινε κατευθείαν εκεί που είναι να παραλάβεις απλά σε ώρες λειτουργίας και έχει δημόσιο ταμείο μαζί για να πάρεις το παράβολο....(παρεπιπτόντως Δημοσίου...)  ::

----------


## socrates

> Πηγαινε κατευθείαν εκεί που είναι να παραλάβεις απλά σε ώρες λειτουργίας και έχει δημόσιο ταμείο μαζί για να πάρεις το παράβολο....(παρεπιπτόντως Δημοσίου...)


Ρε συ Λάμπρο λες να έτρεχα άδικα στην Εφορία αν είχε Δημόσιο Ταμείο η Νομαρχία Ανατολικής Αττικής.  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Στην παλιά είχε απο κάτω, υπέθεσα ότι φυσιολογικά θα έχει και στην καινούρια.... ενδιαφέρον όμως να το ξέρουμε...  ::

----------


## argi

το παράρτημα της εφορίας δεν μετακόμισε ακόμα... εγω πάντως τα πήρα απο τον Χολαργό ακόμα κι αν ανήκω στην Αγ. Παρασκευή γιατί ήταν πιο ευκολα προσβάσιμο... 

@rg!

----------


## sv1her

Αναλυτικα Αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων Β' περιόδου 2006

http://www.raag.awmn/files/apotelesmatab2006.pdf

και από το Inet στο http://www.raag.org

----------


## sv1her

Αναλυτικα Αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων A' περιόδου 2007

http://www.raag.org/files/exetaseis.pdf

----------


## arisdim

Θέλω να κάνω μερικές ερωτήσεις:

Α) Η επόμενη περίοδος των εξετάσεων πότε αρχίζει;

Β) Τα μαθήματα από τους συλλόγους πότε αρχίζουν;

Γ) Η ύλη των εξετάσεων είναι μεγάλη; Και γενικά το πτυχίο το παίρνει κανείς εύκολα;

Δ) Αν παρακολουθήσεις μαθήματα σε σύλλογο δεν απαλλάσσεσαι από τα προφορικά; Γιατί στα αποτελέσματα είχαν όλοι βαθμολογία για τα προφορικά δεν ήταν κανείς από σύλλογο;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## sv1her

Οι εξετάσεις γίνονται 2 φορές το χρόνο. Απρίλιο-Μάιο & Σεπτέμβριο-Οκτώβριο.
Προκυρήσονται από την οικία Νομαρχία περίπου 10 μέρες πριν τις εξετάσεις !
Τα μαθήματα στην Ένωση Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνών άρχισαν τη Δευτέρα μετά το HamFest. Πραγματοποιούνται κάθε Δευτέρα & Παρασκευή 6-9 το βράδυ.
Τη Δευτέρα Ραδιοθεωρία, Ηλεκτρονικά και λοιπά & τη Παρασκευή σήματα μορς για οσους θέλουν πτυχίο κατηγορίας 1.
Η ύλη των εξετάσεων δεν είναι μεγάλη και αν έχεις κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις μπορεις να πάρεις το πτυχίο σχετικά εύκολα για τη κατηγορία 2.
Αν παρακολουθήσεις μαθήματα σε σύλλογο απαλλάσσεσαι από τα προφορικά λαμβάνοντας σχετική Βεβαίωση, εκτός από τα σήματα μορς στα οποία στα προφορικά εξετάζεσαι στην εκπομπή ενώ στα γραπτά μόνο στη λήψη.
Στα αποτελέσματα δεν είχαν όλοι βαθμολογία για τα προφορικά. Δες στη λίστα στα Προφορικά σημειώνει αντί για βαθμο τα γράμματα "ΒΕΒ" εκτός από τα σήματα μορς.
Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## sv1her

*Εξετάσεις A' Περιόδου 2011 για την απόκτηση πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη*


Οι Εξετάσεις A' Περιόδου για την απόκτηση πτυχίου Ραδιοερασιτέχνη θα γίνουν στις 11-12 Απριλίου 2011 στο αμφιθέατρο του Υ.Υ.Μ.Δ., Αναστάσεως 2 και Τσιγάντε στον Χολαργό. Κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών μέχρι τις 4 Απριλίου 2011 στις οικίες νομαρχίες.

Πηγή: Ανακοίνωση στην ιστοσελίδα της 'Ενωσης Ελλήνων Ραδιοερασιτεχνων, http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=269&LANG=GR

----------


## sv1her

*Αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων Α Περιόδου 2011 για πτυχίο Ραδιοερασιτέχνη*
*http://www.raag.org/news.asp?ITMID=353&LANG=GR*

----------

